# Test e tren e cycle - advice.



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

After finishing an 8 week TTM cycle I'm planning my next to take me through the winter. Sort of a lean bulk cycle if you like.

It will be -

weeks 1-10 600mg test e p/wk

weeks 1-10 300mg tren e

Adex 0.5mg E2D

Now - here's the bit I'm yet to plan. I like to incorporate an oral into the cycle (usually the first 4 weeks).

I currently have laying about dbol and sdrol but also have access to halo and anavar (ran anavar 4 weeks at the start of the last cycle 100mg ed and loved it!)

PCT - clomid & HCG.

All ideas/suggestions welcome.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Further to this. Would be it better to run say 250mg test and up the tren to 500/600mg?

A lot of mixed reviews this but would like to see if it makes a difference?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keep the ratio as it is IMO...great cycle. Be as well using the the dbol if you've got it there 40-80mg ed.

Id be tempted to add another few weeks on tho


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally I like tren higher than test but that's ure decision ps Ttm is class but 8 weeks is when its in its peak


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks - would 12/14 weeks be better. I'm use to running short esters and tend to keep them to 8 week cycles.

Any experience with sdrol? Got a bottle laying about I've not used.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Had to cut it short - last bottle I had was awful, PIP was literally crippling! No point pinning if I can't lift!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ldc_08 said:


> Had to cut it short - last bottle I had was awful, PIP was literally crippling! No point pinning if I can't lift!


personally id do

500 tests, 400 tren ew with 60mg tbol ed for first 6-8 weeks. test tren tbol is my fave stack ever.

if your coming off after cycle and doing a pct drop the tren week 9 and make sure you run a bit hcg through out.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've run test/tren as short esters and good results looking forward to this one.

Test dosage will have to stay at 600mg (1.5ml test 400pw). I'd rather keep the tren 'relatively' low (300mg) and run the course slightly longer, 12-14 weeks.

How do you rate tbol against dbol? Love dbol pumps!!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ldc_08 said:


> I've run test/tren as short esters and good results looking forward to this one.
> 
> Test dosage will have to stay at 600mg (1.5ml test 400pw). I'd rather keep the tren 'relatively' low (300mg) and run the course slightly longer, 12-14 weeks.
> 
> How do you rate tbol against dbol? Love dbol pumps!!


makes sense mate, i find tbol gose well with tren as bp dosnt get as high as it dose with dbols or oxys and the pumps and strength gains are just as good plus you feel and look a lot better to, ime anyway mate, lean, full, hard and strong.. what more could you want.

edit.. oxy do make me stronger but feel like poo after 3 weeks


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

How about halotestin? Not looking so much for pure bulk but hard gains/good strength increase this time round.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

ldc_08 said:


> How about halotestin? Not looking so much for pure bulk but hard gains/good strength increase this time round.


test tren tbol with give you what you ask, ive not used halo myself but from what ive seen and heard its not a mass drug, purely for cosmetics and agression ,


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ldc_08 said:


> After finishing an 8 week TTM cycle I'm planning my next to take me through the winter. Sort of a lean bulk cycle if you like.
> 
> It will be -
> 
> ...


any reason for dropping the mast this time ? im on 3ml ttm at the min and an extra 300mg test and loving it, think i'll run exactly the same next cycle


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Purely money. I ran test tren mast as a blend (fast rip).

This time round im running long esters as separate compounds.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ldc_08 said:


> Purely money. I ran test tren mast as a blend (fast rip).
> 
> This time round im running long esters as separate compounds.


im on rohm ttm and that's long esters. 100mg test cyp/ 100mg tren e/ 100mg mast e per ml... its pretty good stuff

edit- I think wc also do a long ester ttm blend


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

ldc_08 said:


> After finishing an 8 week TTM cycle I'm planning my next to take me through the winter. Sort of a lean bulk cycle if you like.
> 
> It will be -
> 
> ...


best cycle going.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

pumphead said:


> best cycle going.


Good times ahead!


----------

